# Pipes and tampers



## Ejames (Feb 22, 2014)

Making pipes and tampers is about the extent of my woodworking. Most pipes are briar but I've also used Mulberry,Morta,Locust and even one from persimmon. The tampers I make from a variety of woods,acrylics,antler and other "stuff". 
Stabilized Buckeye Burl-I think.











Russian (Croation?) Morta

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Ejames (Feb 22, 2014)

Some of my pipes.
Morta-




Mulberry-




Briar. This one was made using some internal threaded parts robbed from an old Dr. Grabow. The Gent who commissioned it wanted it to be an "Ajustomatic"--like the old Grabows.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice pipes. Croatia is not even near Russia. Bog oak is from Croatia or Ukraine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ejames (Feb 22, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Nice pipes. Croatia is not even near Russia. Bog oak is from Croatia or Ukraine...


Thanks! That morta was bought on Ebay from a guy in Florida-IIRC. He calls it "Russian" I have since found out that it probably comes from Croatia.
It was nice,dry wood, and I've used it for two pipes. Much better than some I have from Ireland,which I may or may not get a pipe from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

